# Domino's Interview



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey guys! I've got an interview with Domino's! I work everyday dinners anyway... So what the heck? Why not?

Anyone deliver for Domino's? Any advice?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol not as flexible for me but goodluck


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

What's the interview going to be like? You have a car? You have insurance? You have a pulse? You're hired!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> What's the interview going to be like? You have a car? You have insurance? You have a pulse? You're hired!


It's in a nice part of town, so tips may be 'cha-ching'.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's in a nice part of town, so tips may be 'cha-ching'.


Overall I've gotten more consistent tips from the working class.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> Overall I've gotten more consistent tips from the working class.


Same.

Domino's delivery isn't bad, pay should be solid for fewer miles on your car. Biggest issue is you boss and coworkers, too many variables there to know if you'll like it or not.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Hey guys! I've got an interview with Domino's! I work everyday dinners anyway... So what the heck? Why not?
> 
> Anyone deliver for Domino's? Any advice?


My two months at a mom and pop place were WAY more stressful than any dd, ue, pm order I've ever completed. But 2 4-hour shifts a week would net me about $700 - 800 a month.

But I got $3 bucks per delivery + min. wage + 100% tips. Also, our radius was quite large for a pizza place, being the source of the stress.

Some days, I considered quitting on the spot.

I would imagine that dominos would be more chill though. Mom and pop places blur the line between cool as heck and hostile. As much as I got occasional crap, I got a free pizza daily and found the downtime extremely boring and easy.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> My two months at a mom and pop place were WAY more stressful than any dd, ue, pm order I've ever completed. But 2 4-hour shifts a week would net me about $700 - 800 a month.
> 
> But I got $3 bucks per delivery + min. wage + 100% tips. Also, our radius was quite large for a pizza place, being the source of the stress.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I had the interview. We'll see after the weekend. It will be hard to be an employee after being independent for so long. I may be able to work a multistore fill-in role instead of normal employee. I hate having a boss. Most of them are stupid.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

aeiou_- said:


> My two months at a mom and pop place were WAY more stressful than any dd, ue, pm order I've ever completed. But 2 4-hour shifts a week would net me about $700 - 800 a month.
> 
> But I got $3 bucks per delivery + min. wage + 100% tips. Also, our radius was quite large for a pizza place, being the source of the stress.
> 
> ...


Do not like stress. One of the reasons I'm trying delivery apps instead of a job.
Also, if you deliver for a restaurant (maybe especially for a mom and pop) instead of something like UberEats, I would worry about the insurance. I've got all the little boxes checked on the insurance, though not much $$ in each box. UberEats has insurance if I have an accident, but I still worry about it a bit. What would the insurance be like delivering for a restaurant, and does the mom and pop place have any insurance for you at all?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

notmyfavoritething said:


> Do not like stress. One of the reasons I'm trying delivery apps instead of a job.
> Also, if you deliver for a restaurant (maybe especially for a mom and pop) instead of something like UberEats, I would worry about the insurance. I've got all the little boxes checked on the insurance, though not much $$ in each box. UberEats has insurance if I have an accident, but I still worry about it a bit. What would the insurance be like delivering for a restaurant, and does the mom and pop place have any insurance for you at all?


Nope! You need to have proof that YOU are insured. Haha.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

aeiou_- said:


> Nope! You need to have proof that YOU are insured. Haha.


I do have proof that I am insured. I just wouldn't want everything to go directly to that, so I think I'd better stay away from mom and pop for now. (There was a lady that kept asking when I first started, and I got to where I tried to avoid picking up anything from her restaurant cause I just didn't know what else to say without being rude, but I just wasn't up for it.)

Anyway, I just think it's one of those things that would either end up costing me more money, or I'd have some freak accident as soon as I started working there.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

UE doesn't require me to mop floors or do dishes or answer the phone or get customers to sign credit card receipts, and I don't have to carry change in my pocket or have a "bank," or a lockbox for receipts and cash. I've worked at the big blue D before, and I did ok money-wise, but there are no breaks, and with UE and the like, you can sign off to take breaks or just stop for the night.

And I can wear what I want and not have to take food out of the oven or fold boxes and wear a stupid hat.

Plus, I totalled my car on a triple delivery in severe fog, thanks to the constant screaming from my manager to "hurry up" all the fudging time. And he would write me up because he was trying to bang my daughter, and she kept saying no, so he took it out on me. 

I'll stick with the big black U any day.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

LMactans said:


> UE doesn't require me to mop floors or do dishes or answer the phone or get customers to sign credit card receipts, and I don't have to carry change in my pocket or have a "bank," or a lockbox for receipts and cash. I've worked at the big blue D before, and I did ok money-wise, but there are no breaks, and with UE and the like, you can sign off to take breaks or just stop for the night.
> 
> And I can wear what I want and not have to take food out of the oven or fold boxes and wear a stupid hat.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I called the hiring manager and passed on the driver position. Doordash picked back up. Now that the kiddies know this job is not sooo easy, things should go back to normal.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thinking of this as well or Jets Pizza driver. The GH mileage is too much. Putting too much miles on 2013 Prius. My Chicago suburb service area is large and I get pings from each end of the two counties every single time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Hey guys! I've got an interview with Domino's! I work everyday dinners anyway... So what the heck? Why not?
> 
> Anyone deliver for Domino's? Any advice?


Work in a good neighborhood. People say it's not true, but folks with money tip better. At least with pizza they do. It's like real estate: location, location, location.

A lot also depends on the managers, so you'll just have to see how it goes. Some over schedule drivers, and some have favorites.

FYI I've worked for Pizza Hut and Dominos off and on since 1998. Dominos is a better run operation in general.


----------

